# Import / Sync Contacts ...



## NorPlan (Sep 25, 2014)

:whistling: :ermm: Have added a New Yahoo Email Account to my iPad.. Want to Import or Sync Contacts with Existing Email Accounts.. Help Appreciated , Cheers Thanks..:hide:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Please see here:

How do I export my contacts from Yahoo? - Benchmark Email

https://help.yahoo.com/kb/SLN15928.html


----------

